# Scott's Disease Ex (Azoxystrobin) Amazon Deal of the Day -$11.00



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

Hey Everyone -

Amazon deal of the day has  Scott's Disease Ex (Azoxystrobin)  for $11.00 (limit 3).

Typically $18-$20 at Home Depot


----------



## Root_cause (May 20, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks! Bought 3.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@KzooKendrick, thanks.

Question: do you guys stumble on these kinds of deals or is there a way to get notified about deals like this?


----------



## KzooKendrick (May 2, 2020)

JayGo said:


> @KzooKendrick, thanks.
> 
> Question: do you guys stumble on these kinds of deals or is there a way to get notified about deals like this?


I have a camelcamelcamel price alert setup on this product whenever it goes below $16.50. Just so happened that it tripped and went to $11.00 today so I was automatically sent an email


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@KzooKendrick, thanks. Yeah, I looked into my notification settings on my account. Thanks again.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the heads-up, just ordered 2 bags


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks I order a couple a well!


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Is this good on Bermuda? How does it compare to headway? Sure as heck is a lot cheaper!


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

southernbuckeye said:


> Is this good on Bermuda? How does it compare to headway? Sure as heck is a lot cheaper!


IIRC, Headway G is Azoxystrobin plus Propiconazole.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mister Bill said:


> southernbuckeye said:
> 
> 
> > Is this good on Bermuda? How does it compare to headway? Sure as heck is a lot cheaper!
> ...


Yep. I THINK it's the same AI as Heritage (just azoxy)


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

Yeah, grabbed 3 bags this morning, too. Good deal. I did notice that Dollar Spot wasn't listed on the Fungus list. It was listed on the old bags (pre-Disease Ex). Wonder why it wasn't listed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SunnyBermuda said:


> Yeah, grabbed 3 bags this morning, too. Good deal. I did notice that Dollar Spot wasn't listed on the Fungus list. It was listed on the old bags (pre-Disease Ex). Wonder why it wasn't listed.


It is effective when combined with some other AI's, but I know Azoxystrobin alone is not on NC State's list of chemical control options for dollar spot.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great deal by the way - I ordered my limit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Damn I just got 3 bags in from amazon last week...


----------



## Mudman-62 (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you just ordered 3 bags


----------



## surs73 (May 16, 2019)

Awesome, thanks....got my 3 bags


----------



## Ktungsten (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks! Got 3 bag as as well.


----------



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

Never used fungicide before (taking care of my lawn for only 2 years), do you all apply fungicide regardless of any fungus symptoms? Or only apply when necessary? If the former, what's the good timing of applying fungicide?
I will also try to search for related info in the forum.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

ShaneQi said:


> Never used fungicide before (taking care of my lawn for only 2 years), do you all apply fungicide regardless of any fungus symptoms? Or only apply when necessary? If the former, what's the good timing of applying fungicide?
> I will also try to search for related info in the forum.


I would like to echo all of these questions as well.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Philly_Gunner said:


> ShaneQi said:
> 
> 
> > Never used fungicide before (taking care of my lawn for only 2 years), do you all apply fungicide regardless of any fungus symptoms? Or only apply when necessary? If the former, what's the good timing of applying fungicide?
> ...


Some rotate fungicides throughout the growing season to prevent them. So do not have many issues with fungus and just treat when necessary.

I don't have many issues with fungus so I only treat when I suspect them.

Here is a great thread on fungicides.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4042&hilit=Fungicide+guide


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Philly_Gunner said:


> ShaneQi said:
> 
> 
> > Never used fungicide before (taking care of my lawn for only 2 years), do you all apply fungicide regardless of any fungus symptoms? Or only apply when necessary? If the former, what's the good timing of applying fungicide?
> ...


To minimize risk of resistance, I only apply fungicides when I see signs of fungus or when conditions are highly favorable for certain fungus development.

Also note there are many different fungicide AI's. Some AI's (or combinations of AI's) work better than others for certain diseases, and some may not work at all - so it is _very_ important to understand which specific disease you are targeting before attempting chemical control.

NC State has some great articles on different turf diseases with charts that rate the efficacy of different fungicide AI combinations.


----------



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

@FlaDave @Ware

Thanks for the explanation, makes a lot of sense.


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

I've used this before on my st aug and to be honest, I wasn't impressed. I don't think it worked nearly as well as liquid azoxy 2sc or the heritage granular (a lot more money than Scott's) I recently bought


----------



## Mixem (Apr 23, 2020)

ShaneQi said:


> Never used fungicide before (taking care of my lawn for only 2 years), do you all apply fungicide regardless of any fungus symptoms? Or only apply when necessary? If the former, what's the good timing of applying fungicide?
> I will also try to search for related info in the forum.


Here's a fantastic guide that explains it all. With you being in Dallas (same as me), we are right smack in the middle of an ideal time for our lawns to get fungus. I have actually been treating my yard since the the beginning of May - healthy areas are getting preventive rates while some are getting curative rates as fungus has developed.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4042&sid=f6920646859ba1d12a9ff55450924c0c


----------



## ShaneQi (Oct 9, 2019)

Mixem said:


> ShaneQi said:
> 
> 
> > Never used fungicide before (taking care of my lawn for only 2 years), do you all apply fungicide regardless of any fungus symptoms? Or only apply when necessary? If the former, what's the good timing of applying fungicide?
> ...


Thanks for the info, especially the location specified advice!


----------

